# October Fund Raiser for Tesoros De Colombia



## DamianR

The Prospect hill foundaation (The Prospect Hill Foundation â€”) located here in NYC will match our full donation with no cap. This is a one time match so let´s make it count.

This month of October we will be collecting donations for Tesoros de Colombia | Sustainable farm . The Tesoros project has been an ongoing battle in the hopes of providing amazing real farmed animals. The frogs they are working with are not only amazing but some of the most coveted species for all us hobbyists. Any help we can provide will go a long way to help this reality happen.

There are two ways to donate. One being money of course,either paypal, personal check or money order (don’t forget, any amount donated is tax deductible) and other one being plants cuttings. Send us some plant cuttings, as many as u can spare from your terrariums and we will in return sell those plants in lots and use 100% of profits towards Tesoros.

For donations please contact me via pm so I can give you full info.

Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## DamianR

Update

This was posted yesterday on facebook. I am very excited as we have already raised $300 without match. Lets keep this going guys.


----------



## oldlady25715

Would it be best to wait until the 1st in order to get the "match"?

If I sell any frogs in Oct, I'll channel a % donation thru this.


----------



## wasatchtrops

If we ever want to see histrionicus on lehmanii in the hobby in a legal sustainable way this is the project to support! 

Ivan cares about his county and the animals in it. There are captive bred frogs waiting to be shipped, but unless we help out it will not happen. 

It is time to put your money where your mouth is! People talk of paying $1500-3000 for a pair of these frogs, but won't put up $20 to help keep his project going...

Thanks for the effort Damian.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

wasatchtrops said:


> People talk of paying $1500-3000 for a pair of these frogs, but won't put up $20 to help keep his project going...


Thank you.

I donate monthly to Tesoros and probably won`t even own any of those frogs.
I give what I can...sometimes $20, sometimes $40, raffle tickets, t-shirts.
Let`s face it we all have a mortgage and bills, you don`t have to give a week`s pay.
Those little donations add up and it makes me feel damn good to do it


----------



## wasatchtrops

Saw and met Ivan at frogday. Changed the way I participate in this hobby. It is my escape from reality. But this is his life. His county is being clear cut at an alarming rate, his wildlife is being smuggled to satisfy our "needs". He steps up to do something. We should back him as a community.


----------



## DamianR

oldlady25715 said:


> Would it be best to wait until the 1st in order to get the "match"?
> 
> If I sell any frogs in Oct, I'll channel a % donation thru this.


You can donate when ever , at end of october i will be headed to Prospect Hill with full amount and demand they give me more money .


----------



## DamianR

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I donate monthly to Tesoros and probably won`t even own any of those frogs.
> I give what I can...sometimes $20, sometimes $40, raffle tickets, t-shirts.
> Let`s face it we all have a mortgage and bills, you don`t have to give a week`s pay.
> Those little donations add up and it makes me feel damn good to do it


Yes !! we all have our bills , noone is made of gold here. This is also why we implemented the plant cutting send off. If everyone sends some plant cuttings we can do some good damage.. =)


----------



## DamianR

First plant sale ..
Small Cuttings of Marcgravias 

Sintenisii
Rectiflora
Ecuador sp
Panama sp 

Total $46 shipped 
100% of profit towards Tesoros.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Damian, you rock bro. You have done a great job assisting Tesoros, thank you for giving your time to these awesome folks. The plant cutting send off thing is a GREAT idea! Hopefully we can get more people to "donate" by having them receive something tangible immediately in return. That is perfect for this hobby. Where do we send the plants? I might be able to make some cuttings in the future, but I don't have much to give at this point.

The prospect hill thing is going to help out so much, but only if WE donate as well. John has it right, we all have bills to pay, but instead of buying your daily Starbucks coffee, how about we put all that extra cash to good use and donate to a very deserving cause. Its time this hobby did something rather than just talk about it

John


----------



## DamianR

FroggyKnight said:


> Damian, you rock bro. You have done a great job assisting Tesoros, thank you for giving your time to these awesome folks. The plant cutting send off thing is a GREAT idea! Hopefully we can get more people to "donate" by having them receive something tangible immediately in return. That is perfect for this hobby. Where do we send the plants? I might be able to make some cuttings in the future, but I don't have much to give at this point.
> 
> The prospect hill thing is going to help out so much, but only if WE donate as well. John has it right, we all have bills to pay, but instead of buying your daily Starbucks coffee, how about we put all that extra cash to good use and donate to a very deserving cause. Its time this hobby did something rather than just talk about it
> 
> John


Thanks for your words. Any plants should be mailed to me ( please contact for mailing address ) . 
It is looking promising, there are alot of people getting in contact with me for possible donations . . . keep it going guys.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Cool, thanks man.

John


----------



## DamianR

I am happy to announce first plant package is sold. This brings out full total up to *$341.35*.

Sintenisii and Rectiflora were donated back so those will be going for sale again on their own. 
Both for $26 shipped.


----------



## Spaff

Damian, please contain the plant ads into a single Tesoros for sale ad, and I'll continually update the title to reflect what is available.


----------



## DamianR

Will do Spaff. 

Come on guys we need more plants and or donations. Lets make this count.


----------



## DamianR

Proud to anounce that our total money raised as of today is $455.35. Once again we are asking for everyones help. A few plant cuttings go a long way, even a dollar helps. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nismo95

Loving the effort Damian, true inspiration! Now, with donations, maybe you could offer up a bit more info on what this money is actually being put towards? I myself am pretty oblivious to what Tesoros actually does, so I know I can not be alone on this. I would love to see some new frogs legally imported into this country.. And If my finances are in order next pay day you can expect a donation from me none the less. 


Frogs, fish, big african cats.. Does not matter, if we want our grandchildren and their grandchildren to enjoy what we get to now, conservation is key!


----------



## DamianR

*Copied and pasted from their website , will explain a bit more. *

Tesoros de Colombia Sustainable Farm is a private company created by conservationists aimed to conserve native and endemic Colombian species through sustainable biocommerce, research and habitat protection.
Colombia has a strong interest in developing several branches of sustainable biocommerce and one of them is captive breeding and export of internationally traded wild species.

We have created a unique facility that is designed and equipped to breed several species of Colombian butterflies and frogs with high standards of animal welfare.

Our intention with this project is to offer legally captive bred animals to the international market.
This project represents more than a decade of research on the biology, husbandry and welfare of the species and more than six years of permanent work, money investment and effort to start the project by obtaining several licenses from the Colombian authorities.
Tesoros also protects several hectares of natural habitat for a rich variety of wildlife and have a program for community conservation education.
In the case of frogs, Colombia had not exported frogs legally until Tesoros de Colombia put some Dendrobates truncatus in the market last year. We hope all Colombian captive frogs in the future will have a legal origin.

Tesoros de Colombia | Sustainable farm


----------



## DamianR

If basic words if we all want to see these frogs in the country we all need to help a bit, by either donation, purchasing frogs from them or spreading the word. Every little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Do regular donations through tesoros's PayPal trigger the match? ..Basically I'm asking if it is possible to just donate cash and get it matched by the foundation, and how do we make sure that happens. I was going to kick a lil $$$ their way but all the better if it gets matched


----------



## Julio

Come on PPl donate some plants for us to Sell all the plants so far have come from Damian and I. Or even donate a frog or sell the frog and send us the Money. Damian spoke to Ivan and he appreciates all the help we can give him!


----------



## Julio

Dendro Dave said:


> Do regular donations through tesoros's PayPal trigger the match? ..Basically I'm asking if it is possible to just donate cash and get it matched by the foundation, and how do we make sure that happens. I was going to kick a lil $$$ their way but all the better if it gets matched


Unfortuntaely no, we have to take the cash to the company and they will match it, we can not take the money sent directly to Tesoros, but you guys are more then welcome to donate directly to Tesoros


----------



## Aldross

I have quite a few unknown brom pups that I could send. They are nothing fancy But I could prolly send about 5 or so. I also have a surplus of coco huts if you would like those to sell. I could send say 10 of those. 
Let me know if you would like them through PM with the address.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Julio said:


> Unfortuntaely no, we have to take the cash to the company and they will match it, we can not take the money sent directly to Tesoros, but you guys are more then welcome to donate directly to Tesoros


OK so no match if going directly through tesoros paypal, but what about directly to you guys? 
Some people may not be able to donate the full cost of a plant package, but can they send you guys 5-$10 or whatever and then get that matched by the foundation? I wasn't quite clear on that, and I figured if I wasn't maybe others weren't, and might be holding back money they'd otherwise donate.

And paying for plants but immediately donating them back is OK too right?


----------



## DamianR

OK just to clarify a bit . . . . . 

The matching donation as i stated comes from Prospect Hill. Once i get a total sum of money i need to go into their offices and fill out some papers. Then what ever amount i have from fundraised they will match. 
They are not going to match al separate donations, all has to be together this is why i am collecting the money. 

As far as plants, u can buy them and return them , u can donate $5 dollars, U can donate a dollar , u can send me one clipping ... everything helps.


----------



## DamianR

All money donated will go directly to my paypal. This way i have a track of everything donated .... how i or Prospect Hill will get it to Ivan i will have to worry about later since i am sure they arent going to paypal him , most likely make him a check which i will have to do as well.


----------



## DamianR

We are still in need of more plants,cuttings,donations... everything helps. We started the month of very well but afraid to say things haven't moved. Take out a few minutes out of your day and trim those tanks guys.....


----------



## oophagraal

That's great Damian! Good idea!!

Christophe


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

If there are others like myself who don`t have much in the way of plants, a small donation would help.
I went an entire month with no take out dinners and will be getting $50.00 in clothing from Tesoros.
I wore that t-shirt at the last White Plains show and had quite a few people ask about it.

Word of mouth baby.


----------



## stu&shaz

Damian,my humble thanks for this cracking idea,all credit mate

Sorry I'm slow on the uptake,I didn't spot until very recently. Buddy, can we have a paypal address I can put out there on the brit dart sites please,one of my friends has contacted me about helping with a donation,so I'd like to help by raising awareness here if that's ok with you. If not how can I be of service good sir

Guys i'm rushing like an idiot,but a little thing I missed this thread and pop by here(DB)often, I also have a deep desire to see Ivan win through !! So could someone bump Christoph's thread maybe with a link to this??

I figure if the mad brit missed this too many others might as well,just a thought

awesome Damian just awesome

best

Stu


----------



## oophagraal




----------



## FroggyKnight

LOL, why is my avatar the one in the pic? I'm so confused...

John


----------



## Dendro Dave

FroggyKnight said:


> LOL, why is my avatar the one in the pic? I'm so confused...
> 
> John


Because yours made more sense then mine?


----------



## FroggyKnight

Dendro Dave said:


> Because yours made more sense then mine?


Hey, that's better than any reason I can come up with...

John


----------



## stu&shaz

FroggyKnight said:


> Hey, that's better than any reason I can come up with...
> 
> John


Dave's completely wrong John, It's symbolic let me explain:the avatar is actually that of liljohn who is our teseros campaign leader(mascot) and example to us all

Naturally the poor fella's also coping with a huge ID crisis,not know whether he's a summersi or an imi,which is an incredibly devious link to an Anchyana histironica that Ivan breeds. They also have massive parentage issues,by the way. 
Obviously the colour scheme of an Anchyana was wrong so they chose a looky-likey that would actually fit in the given space provided,c'mon john they couldn't just show a foot could they?

Sorry guys , I do really try to hold the english humour in check but every now and again it gets late and......... 

Now, before I see my self out where's Damien?

take care 

Stu


----------



## FroggyKnight

That clears up so much for me, thanks Stu. What would I do without you? 

How is lil John doing by the way? I haven't heard much from him lately! 

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

FroggyKnight said:


> How is lil John doing by the way? I haven't heard much from him lately!


Can`t complain


----------



## stu&shaz

John, liljon looking good, thankyou for that.I won't derail further here,but will post shortly with an update,always pressed for time.

Guys I heard briefly from Ivan last night, he seems in good spirits and his lights have got to him, ok, which is fab.

sorry brief

Stu


----------



## Tincman

I paypal'd you $50 Damian, did you receive it?


----------



## DamianR

Thanks Idris. 

I would also like to state that we have passed te $600 mark and hope to do much more in the remaining 10 days. 
We have yet not received any plants cuttings from anyone and would like to ask once again to take 10 minutes out of your schedules to send me some plants. 

I will keep everyone posted on progress. 

Thanks a bunch 
Damian


----------



## DamianR

Just a few more days guys ... do not forget to send your donations ..


----------



## Julio

We will be Extending this fundraiser until The MADS meeting on November 9th where we will have a conservation auction to raise some more money and get a higher match for Tesoros!


----------



## DamianR

What he said .


----------



## DamianR

I would like to give a special thanks to the following people for making this happen and giving a helping hand to a great cause. With their help we were able to raise a total of 1, 394 dollars and 2 cents .. ( keeping two cents for myself ) 




Frank Mead 
Gabriel Wauson 
Jim Kee 
Alberto Cadolini
Jill Helinsky
Jon paganas
Olivere Arthur 
Dave Marks 
Aaron Boyd 
Idri Brown 
Gray Mccarthy 
Joshua Stottlemyer
Julio Rodriguez
Daniel Martin 
Jonathan Richardson 

Also can not forget the wondeful people at MADS meeting who participated in raising this money ( sorry i dont post everyones names haha ) 

In conclusion i have begun the process for the match ....
Thanks everyone


----------



## Dendro Dave

Aww man, first time my real name was ever on the internet. Great now the black government helicopters can find me! ...Where's my tinfoil hat? ...I can't find my tinfoil hat!

Just kidding, they found me along time ago. I pawned them my flying saucer and now have the biggest dart collection of all the "visitors" at Area 51 

...but I'm stuck here 

Well hopefully $2800 goes further in Columbia then it does the Vegas casinos! 

Oh crap, I gotta catch my Janet flight back to the base before they realize I slipped through the fence to go to the moonlight bunny ranch again. Last time they threatened to sell my disk to cover my tab


----------



## oldlady25715

Nice work everyone! That's a lot of money you raised.


----------



## pafrogguy

Good job. Hopefully that will at least help Teseros with some expenses.


----------



## hypostatic

So any updates? How did the donation matching go?


----------



## hypostatic

Have all the proceeds from the fundraiser been sent to Tesoros yet?


----------



## oldlady25715

hypostatic said:


> Have all the proceeds from the fundraiser been sent to Tesoros yet?


I would venture to say that this post deserves a response.


----------



## Julio

Yes the funds were sent to Ivan in Nov


----------

